# Moving to Monterrey fr USA



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello.

We are moving to Monterrey this summer from the USA. My boyfriend/ fiance' has taken a job with a company there. My son and I will be joining him in a few months.

My son is 15 and I am curious as to the better schools in Monterrey for Expats recommended. We have researched some of them, and have decided that 20,000 USD is a little too expensive for his schooling... Neither my son or I speak Spanish- so it is obvious we will need to learn that as well.

I am curious as well about the safety if my son and I decide to venture out of the house for an afternoon/ evening together (my boyfriend will be working long hours).

Can anyone offer advice in regards to these topics- or provide advice in other areas that would help us in this transition?

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your first challenge and responsibility will be to visit the nearest Mexican Consulate to apply for a residence visa for yourself and your son. I am not sure how the financial requirements will be met, but they must be satisfied. You will also need his other parental permission to enter/leave Mexico.
The only other option is for you to enter Mexico as tourists on a 180 day FMM and leave Mexico before it expires, returning with a new one. If you have a car, you must remove it each time and get a new Importada Temporal, paying new fees and deposit.
Having a Mexican boyfriend, or any other nationality, is of no consequence to the immigration authorities.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lauriegabriel said:


> I am curious as well about the safety if my son and I decide to venture out of the house for an afternoon/ evening together (my boyfriend will be working long hours).


I've never been to Monterrey, but I'm sure that whatever area of the city you'll be living in will be quite safe enough for you (and your son) to go out on your own in the afternoon/evening. After all, it's not as if the natives never venture out of their houses after the sun goes down!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never been to Monterrey, but I'm sure that whatever area of the city you'll be living in will be quite safe enough for you (and your son) to go out on your own in the afternoon/evening. After all, it's not as if the natives never venture out of their houses after the sun goes down!


ZMM | Galería Fotográfica 2014 - SkyscraperCity

I have a brother in law and his family living there but still haven´t visited them yet. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your first challenge and responsibility will be to visit the nearest Mexican Consulate to apply for a residence visa for yourself and your son. I am not sure how the financial requirements will be met, but they must be satisfied. You will also need his other parental permission to enter/leave Mexico.
> The only other option is for you to enter Mexico as tourists on a 180 day FMM and leave Mexico before it expires, returning with a new one. If you have a car, you must remove it each time and get a new Importada Temporal, paying new fees and deposit.
> Having a Mexican boyfriend, or any other nationality, is of no consequence to the immigration authorities.


I could go looking for this myself, but I'm hoping you already know the answer, RV. I have read in the Immigration legislation (post-reform) that a person qualifying for residency in Mexico can then apply for family members to join them, including "concubines". I interpreted this as referring to a person with whom there is an established conjugal relationship, but not married. 

My question is this: If new immigrants can bring their "concubines" under the legislation, are Mexican citizens not afforded this same right? If that is the case, then having a Mexican boyfriend/fiancé *would* make a difference in terms if qualifying for residency, would it not?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

All I know about Monterrey is from a man that lives there and has a business there. Met him at the Laredo bridge last time through. When asked if things were better in Monterrey with the violence, or the same, he said "neither, it is worse". He said that under Pena Nieto, there just is not the reporting of the violence as before. Never been there, so I would think your best bet for reliable info would come from those who actually live there every day. I do think that you and your son will stand out from the crowd. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I do think that you and your son will stand out from the crowd. Good luck.


How do you know that?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I would like to suggest that you and your son take a "visit" to Monterrey to see things "first hand" before making a commitment to moving there. Mexico has a lot to offer to some people, but it is not for everyone. Always have a plan B in case things don't work out. Private schools are the only ones worth considering for your son(anywhere in Mexico), and the good ones can be expensive. You pay for what you get. The public schools are terrible. Good luck.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> How do you know that?


IMHO, not speaking Spanish in a Spanish speaking country tends to make you stand out.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> IMHO, not speaking Spanish in a Spanish speaking country tends to make you stand out.


Only if you open your mouth to speak. Just walking down the street may not make you stand out at all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

ojosazules11 said:


> I could go looking for this myself, but I'm hoping you already know the answer, RV. I have read in the Immigration legislation (post-reform) that a person qualifying for residency in Mexico can then apply for family members to join them, including "concubines". I interpreted this as referring to a person with whom there is an established conjugal relationship, but not married.
> 
> My question is this: If new immigrants can bring their "concubines" under the legislation, are Mexican citizens not afforded this same right? If that is the case, then having a Mexican boyfriend/fiancé *would* make a difference in terms if qualifying for residency, would it not?


I have serious doubts that having a Mexican boyfriend will be of any help at all, unless you can prove, with documentation, that you have had a long standing (many years) conjugal relationship in the USA with him; such as joint ownership of property, vehicles, etc. You really should visit the consulate and ask them about this detail. 
So, I suggest that you may very well have to qualify, as an individual, then have your son come in as a tourist and apply as your family member. That will also require the written permission of his other birth parent, or his death certificate, since your son is a minor.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I could go looking for this myself, but I'm hoping you already know the answer, RV. I have read in the Immigration legislation (post-reform) that a person qualifying for residency in Mexico can then apply for family members to join them, including "concubines". I interpreted this as referring to a person with whom there is an established conjugal relationship, but not married.
> 
> My question is this: If new immigrants can bring their "concubines" under the legislation, are Mexican citizens not afforded this same right? If that is the case, then having a Mexican boyfriend/fiancé *would* make a difference in terms if qualifying for residency, would it not?


Even if this is true, how will it help the OP? She hasn't said that her boyfriend is Mexican.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Even if this is true, how will it help the OP? She hasn't said that her boyfriend is Mexican.


If he is not a Mexican National and he gets a Residente Permanente of a Residente Temporal with a "Permiso para Trabajar" there is under the "Vinculo Familiar" law a part where a spouse or concubine or child on a tourist FMM is able to "tramite" from a tourist FMM to a 2 year Residente Temporal inside Mexico with the proper proofs of mariage of living together for X # of years. If they are not together and she has to notify INM of this change within 90 days I presume she will have to forfeit the RT visa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> If he is not a Mexican National and he gets a Residente Permanente of a Residente Temporal with a "Permiso para Trabajar" there is under the "Vinculo Familiar" law a part where a spouse or concubine or child on a tourist FMM is able to "tramite" from a tourist FMM to a 2 year Residente Temporal inside Mexico with the proper proofs of mariage of living together for X # of years. If they are not together and she has to notify INM of this change within 90 days I presume she will have to forfeit the RT visa.


What would these proper proofs of "living together" be, I wonder.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The "Vinculo Familiar" laws states the spouse, child or concubine can apply inside Mexico with a tourist FMM for the same Residente visa as the spouse. If he gets a Residente Permanente then ... . I don´t know how this will be done in practice with a concubine though. Nobody has posted it being tried.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> What would these proper proofs of "living together" be, I wonder.


Joint bank account statements, utility bills, leases, notorized letters from clergry, family, landlords, neighbors, friends etc. Joint ownership of property.


. "5 Should be Mexican spouse or partner or temporary or permanent resident, you must have:
a) Written signed by the applicant and spouse or partner which indicate their marital home;
b) Copy of the official identification of the Mexican or the current card resident alien;
c) Marriage certificate, or
d) Document proving cohabitation according to civil law or equivalent document attesting figure concubinage
granted by a competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreigner.
6. Should be son, father, or mother of Mexican or foreign resident person or attesting have legal representation or custody
Mexican or resident alien, you must submit:
a) Birth certificate if you are a parent of a Mexican or resident alien;
b) Birth certificate if the son of a Mexican or temporary or permanent resident, or
c) A document issued by competent authority to be granted guardianship or custody of a child, child or adolescent, Mexican
or resident alien.
7. Genuine job output for regularization in the case of a foreign person credited the other conditions in the service center."




"5. En caso de ser cónyuge o concubino de mexicano o residente temporal o permanente, debe presentar:
a) Escrito firmado por el solicitante y su cónyuge o concubino en el que señalen su domicilio conyugal;
b) Copia de la identificación oficial vigente del mexicano o de la tarjeta vigente de la residente persona extranjera;
c) Acta de matrimonio, o
d) Documento que acredite concubinato de acuerdo a la legislación civil o del documento que acredite figura equivalente al concubinato
otorgado por autoridad competente del país de origen o de residencia de la persona extranjera.
6. En caso de ser hijo, padre, o madre de mexicano o persona extranjera residente, o bien que acredite tener la representación legal o custodia
de mexicano o de persona extranjera residente, deberá presentar:
a) Acta de nacimiento en caso de ser padre o madre de un mexicano o de persona extranjera residente;
b) Acta de nacimiento en caso de ser hijo de un mexicano o residente temporal o permanente, o
c) Documento emitido por autoridad competente en el que se le otorgue la tutela o patria potestad de una niña, niño o adolescente, mexicano
o persona extranjera residente.
7. Original de oficio de salida para regularización cuando se trate de una persona extranjera que acreditó los demás requisitos en la estación migratoria."

http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_2013/permanecer_mexico/regularizacion/POR_VINCULO_FAMILIAR.pdf


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"vinculo Familiar:

A foreign person in an irregular situation that has ties with Mexican or resident alien 
in the country.


1. Original and copy of passport, identity card and travel or official document issued by the authorities of their country of origin, 
containing at least the name of the foreign person, nationality, date of birth and photograph; 
Two. Proof of payment of fees for the receipt and consideration of the application for adjustment of immigration status, according to the 
fee provided for in the Federal Law; 
3. Immigration document if the foreigner has had a condition of stay; 
4. Proof of payment of the fine that would have determined the authority under the provisions of section 145 of the Act, unless 
found in any of the cases that provision expressly states as exempt;"}


1. Original y copia del pasaporte, del documento de identidad y viaje o del documento oficial expedido por autoridad de su país de origen, que
contenga cuando menos, nombre de la persona extranjera, nacionalidad, fecha de nacimiento y fotografía;
2. Comprobante del pago de derechos por la recepción y estudio de la solicitud de regularización de situación migratoria, de acuerdo a la
cuota prevista en la Ley Federal de Derechos;
3. Documento migratorio en caso de que la persona extranjera haya tenido una condición de estancia;
4. Comprobante del pago de la multa que le haya determinado la autoridad conforme a lo previsto en el artículo 145 de la Ley, salvo que se
encuentren en alguno de los supuestos que dicho precepto expresamente señala como exentos;"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> "vinculo Familiar:
> 
> A foreign person in an irregular situation that has ties with Mexican or resident alien
> in the country.
> ...


So it looks like you don't have to provide proof of "vínculo familiar"?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> So it looks like you don't have to provide proof of "vínculo familiar"?


From my post # 16:

"c) Marriage certificate, or
d) Document proving cohabitation according to civil law or equivalent document attesting figure concubinage granted by a competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreigner."

I had 1 to 4 and 5 to 7 in the wrong order of posts.

It seems you can get a "Common Law" document in California from the State of California for court property settlement cases [family court] and child visitation rights etc. and the first time I heard of common law relations in California it was a few decades ago and that you were legally entitled to property settelments etc. after proving 7 years of cohabitation and then that was reduced to 5 years cohabitation. Now I do not know the rules.

In other words it appears INM wants an official document to prove cohabtition from the country of your former residence, not just proof. A form may be available to complete where you are living cohabited by supplying the proof I pointed out above. Then possibly a document can be aquired. It appears they will only accept an official document you have to provide, not just the proof.


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

*Thank you*

You all have been so helpful- thank you. I am very appreciative of that.

I also have been entertained in some areas of friendly "banter" through the stream.

I am so glad that I have joined this forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lauriegabriel said:


> You all have been so helpful- thank you. I am very appreciative of that.
> 
> I also have been entertained in some areas of friendly "banter" through the stream.
> 
> I am so glad that I have joined this forum.


Our ability to engage in friendly banter is, I think, something that gives this forum "personality". We're glad that you're glad to have become one of us.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Joint bank account statements, utility bills, leases, notorized letters from clergry, family, landlords, neighbors, friends etc. Joint ownership of property.
> 
> 
> . "5 Should be Mexican spouse or partner or temporary or permanent resident, you must have:
> ...


Update: The above posts are for "Regularization" [filing late] and not for the actual process.

Below is the correct one, sorry.

Google Translation:


"Switching to temporary resident for family ties


Article 39. Procedure for change of condition of stay in the mode, change to temporary resident family ties

Applicable: A foreign person holding status stay visitor or temporary resident student who wishes to reside in national territory and accrediting link to Mexican or foreign person according to what is stated in the criteria section of this Information process.


Requirements:

1. Original and copy of passport, identity and travel document, or official document that is displayed for the status of stay which holds;

2. FMM, greeting card visitor or temporary resident student;

3. Proof of payment of fees for the receipt and consideration of the application for adjustment of status pursuant to the provisions of the Federal Law;

4. Original and copy of valid official identification Mexican resident card or valid foreign person with whom the link is established, and

5. demonstrate link according to the following:

a) Should be a parent of a foreigner with temporary residence in national territory, you must submit an original and copy of birth certificate of temporary residence;

b ) If the spouse of Mexican or temporary resident or permanent resident in national territory must submit an original and copy of the marriage certificate;

c) In case of concubine or mistress of a Mexican or a foreigner with temporary residence or permanent residence in national territory must submit document proving cohabitation according to civil law or proof concubinage equivalent figure given by competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreigner, attesting that the person concerned and the Mexican temporary or permanent resident or have lived together continuously and permanently for the period concerned;

d) If the son of a temporary resident alien must present original and copy of birth certificate. This is provided that child or teenager and has not married, or, under its guardianship or custody;

e) If the son of the spouse or partner of a temporary resident must submit an original and copy of birth certificate and marriage certificate or document certifying parent's cohabitation with a foreign person. This is provided that child or teenager and has not married, or, is under guardianship or custody of the spouse or partner, or

f) In case of child or adolescent whose custody or guardianship be in charge of a temporary resident alien in national territory must submit an original and copy of the document issued by competent authority. "


"Cambio a residente temporal por vínculo familiar


Artículo 39. Ficha del trámite para cambio de condición de estancia en la modalidad, cambio a residente temporal por vínculo familiar

Aplicable: A la persona extranjera titular de la condición de estancia de visitante o de residente temporal estudiante que desea residir en territorio nacional y que acredita vínculo con mexicano o con persona extranjera de acuerdo a lo señalado en el apartado de criterios de la presente ficha de trámite.


Requisitos:

1. Original y copia del pasaporte, documento de identidad y viaje, o documento oficial que haya exhibido para obtener la condición de
estancia de la que es titular;

2. FMM, tarjeta de visitante o tarjeta de residente temporal estudiante;

3. Comprobante del pago de derechos por la recepción y estudio de la solicitud de cambio de condición, de conformidad con lo previsto en la Ley Federal de Derechos;

4. Original y copia de la identificación oficial vigente del mexicano, o tarjeta de residente vigente de la persona extranjera con la que se acredita el vínculo, y

5. Demostrar vínculo de acuerdo a lo siguiente:

a) En caso de ser padre o madre de una persona extranjera con residencia temporal en territorio nacional, deberá presentar original y copia del acta de nacimiento del residente temporal;

b ) En caso de ser cónyuge de mexicano o de residente temporal o residente permanente en territorio nacional, deberá presentar original y copia del acta de matrimonio;

c) En caso de ser concubinario o concubina de un mexicano o de una persona extranjera con residencia temporal o con residencia permanente en territorio nacional, deberá presentar documento que acredite concubinato de acuerdo a la legislación civil o documento que acredite figura equivalente al concubinato otorgado por autoridad competente del país de origen o residencia de la persona extranjera, en el que conste que el interesado y el mexicano o residente temporal o permanente han vivido en común en forma constante y permanente por el periodo que corresponda;

d) En caso de ser hijo de una persona extranjera residente temporal, deberá presentar original y copia del acta de nacimiento. Lo anterior siempre y cuando sea niña, niño o adolescente y no haya contraído matrimonio, o bien, se encuentre bajo su tutela o custodia;

e) En caso de ser hijo del cónyuge o concubino de un residente temporal, deberá presentar original y copia de su acta de nacimiento y del acta de matrimonio o del documento que acredite concubinato del padre o madre con la persona extranjera. Lo anterior siempre y cuando sea niña, niño o adolescente y no haya contraído matrimonio, o bien, se encuentre bajo tutela o custodia del cónyuge o concubino, o

f) En caso de ser niña, niño o adolescente, cuya patria potestad o tutela se encuentre a cargo de una persona extranjera residente temporal en territorio nacional, deberá presentar original y copia del documento emitido por autoridad competente."

http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramit...n/RESIDENTE_TEMPORAL_POR_VINCULO_FAMILIAR.pdf


----------



## cherylsinmonterrey (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Laurie, 

I have been living in Monterrey for the last 4 years and love it. We are close enough to the border to make it a day trip and friends and I do that about every 4 to 6 weeks. If your fiancé's husband has gotten him a relocation assistant, you are a huge step ahead. Most of the expats that are here for work live in San Pedro and the area of Santa Catarina that I'm in. Unless you are a natural blond, you will not stick out at all, since there is quite a bit of Spanish blood here. Living here can be somewhat expensive since San Pedro is the wealthiest city in Latin America, but there are, good things that come with that. 
I am also the membership chair for Newcomers of Monterrey which is a wonderful group of expat spouses that help each other out in adjusting to living here. Please feel free to email me at [email deleted] and we can talk more. 

Cheryl

[Moderator's note: Please exchange emails through private messages. The rules prohibit including emails in the public forum postings.]


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup, at least that they are realy pale and blonde, they won't stand out.

Being in the San Pedro bubble would help them feel safe for a while thought.


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

Cheryl, 

As your email has been deleted, I will look into joining and finding more information about the Newcomers group.

I will be in town from July 25th to August 2nd to look at houses. I am working with a realtor and it looks as though the houses I have narrowed it down to are in San Pedro and Santa Catarina.


----------



## cherylsinmonterrey (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Laurie, 

I sent you a private message with my email address in it. I really wish I was going to be here when you come down to look at houses, but I'll be enjoying 4 weeks at home.
If the house(s) in Santa Catarina is near the new consulate, it is a wonderful area that is growing quickly. I am in a condo very near there.
We will have to get together when you make the move and I'll get you in with the group.

Cheryl


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, 
My son and I both are blond-ies. Blonde haired- blue-eyed folks...


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

My sweetheart is not Mexican. He is a ****** from Washington State, USA....


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Good luck to all of you.


----------

